# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Le commerce de la viande de chiens en Chine!!

## nénéne

Merci de signer et de partager cette pétition, dernier lien et attention a la vidéo, images excessivement dures!!!!

Le commerce de la viande de chiens en Chine!!

Quelques chiffres: 18.000.000 de chiens massacrés par an, 50.000 par jour, 10.000 rien que pour le carnaval de Qianxi!!!

Menée par des activistes de lorganisation dans les abattoirs et commerces de Jiangmen, province de Guangdou, et Zhanjiang, péninsule de Leizhou, cette nouvelle investigation dAnimal Equality/Igualdad Animal montre des images particulièrement violentes, des animaux battus et égorgés alors quils sont totalement conscients, et tellement terrorisés quils ne sont même pas capables daboyer.

Vidéos lenquête:
Un film (en espagnol, mais les images sont assez éloquentes)
La galerie photos de l'enquête
ATTENTION ! Images très dures! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1KYk...ature=youtu.be

Une pétition est a signer sur ce lien: http://www.sinvoz.org/

Merci pour ces pauvres chiens

----------


## loulouk

ce commerce n'est pas nouveau,
j’ai commencé à en entendre parler moi même il y a une quinzaine d'année ...

----------


## Shanaa

c'est pas nouveau mais c est monstrueux !! et le golden quon voit au début  ::  ::  :: 

Qu ils aillent se  ::  ou encore  :: 

Et pour moi ceux qui filment sont autant coupables que ceux qui tuent ...

Comment peut on filmer sans réagir devant cette horreur !!!

Pétition signée

----------


## loulouk

j'ai pas regardé cette video, j'imagine bien ce qu'il y a dessus pour en avoir vu d'autres,
je ne regarde plus du tout d'ailleurs toutes ces videos choquantes, je ne peux plus faire face à toute cette détresse animale .
l'homme est écoeurant

----------


## Shanaa

moi non plus, j'ai arrêté après avoir vu le golden dans sa cage, je peux très bien imaginer ce qui a suivi pour ces pauvres loulous  ::

----------


## chupachup

Shanaa jsuis pas d'accord avec toi! Ceux qui filment mais PUTAIN DE GRAND RESPECT !!!!!!!! Je suis à genoux devant tous ces gens qui tiennent les caméras cachées pour dénoncer et montrer au public toutes ces horreurs!!!! Pour avoir moi même filmer certains trucs, cest juste trop pas facile voir impossible, le cran qu'il faut avoir, rien dire devant les animaux qui hurlent, je leur tire mon chapeau. Je peux/veux pas voir la vidéo, tout ce qui concerne la chine, jsuis allergique et j'ai envi de gerber dès que jvois un nouveau truc... Toute cette souffrance qui sert à rien c'est lamentable.

----------


## armandine

Signée. Je trouve cela immonde, dégeulasse et j'en passe. Et c'est vrai que cela fait longtemps que j'entends parler de ce commerce de chiens en Chine. Il faudrait que les gens arrêtent d'aller y passer leur vacances, il faudrait pouvoir faire un chantage économique pour avoir du poids. A mon avis, une pétition cela ne va leur faire ni chaud ni froid.

----------


## Nathalie007

> Signée. Je trouve cela immonde, dégeulasse et j'en passe. Et c'est vrai que cela fait longtemps que j'entends parler de ce commerce de chiens en Chine. Il faudrait que les gens arrêtent d'aller y passer leur vacances, il faudrait pouvoir faire un chantage économique pour avoir du poids. A mon avis, une pétition cela ne va leur faire ni chaud ni froid.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi ! TF1 en a parlé, France 2 en a parlé aussi mais ça n'a pas servi à grand chose.
Il faudrait surtout BOYCOTER les produits chinois ! et arrêter de leur faire de la pub pour tel ou tel truc !
Je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'il y a de si bien que ça en chine entre le lait contaminé, les jouets dangereux, les objets en fourrure, et le commerce de la viande d'animaux de compagnie !!!

Il y a bien certaines associations de protections animales chinoises qui essaient parfois de les racheter... et qui arrivent à en sauver. C'est vrai que pour ceux là leur monde changera mais combien de millions sont nés pour mourir dans d'atroces souffrances  ::

----------


## Rose78

> Il faudrait surtout BOYCOTER les produits chinois ! et arrêter de leur faire de la pub pour tel ou tel truc !
> *Je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'il y a de si bien que ça en chine* entre le lait contaminé, les jouets dangereux, les objets en fourrure, et le commerce de la viande d'animaux de compagnie !!!


Les prix !!! Et des salariés chinois maltraités quotidiennent, certains se suicident sur leur lieu de travail....mais les grandes entreprises internationales ferment les yeux parce que leur dieu c'est le FRIC !!!

Voilà, en plus des chiens, il y'a aussi des humains (des femmes, des enfants, des hommes) qui sont torturés parce qu'ils osent pratiquer le falun dafa (qi gong).

Nos politiques aussi ferment les yeux sur tout ça.. c'est ignoble !!!!

----------


## loulouk

si on devait lister tout ce qui est ignoble sur cette planète on aurait intérêt à s'y mettre de bonne heure, la liste est bien longue ...

----------


## Saigure

On devrait surtout commencer par boycotter notre propre pays alors, non?

Comme si nos pays étaient bien proprets. Facile d'aller cracher sans cesse sur les autres pays. Mais : ET NOUS? 
Les humains sont + beaux, ils sont meilleurs dans nos contrées, ils sont + humains? Ben punaise... 
Corridas, foie gras, chapons, abandons, maltraitances, élevages intensifs avec toutes les horreurs que ça impliquent, castrations à vif, broyages des poussins vivants etc etc ETC...
On ne doit pas vivre dans le même pays. Décidément pas.

 ::

----------


## Rose78

Non c'est pas mieux chez nous certes. Mais chez nous aussi on dénonce !

Par contre, je suis d'accord à ne pas tomber dans les généralités car en Asie, il y a aussi des défenseurs de la cause animale et humaine !

Mais pour ma part, je ne me tairais pas sous le prétexte que "ben ma foi c'est partout pareil". Après je ne dépense pas non plus mon énergie dans le vide.

A loulouk : bcp de gens ne savent pas ce qui se passent en Chine à l'heure actuelle, il me paraît important de le dire même si ce site n'est pas le "meilleur" endroit effectivement !

----------


## Saigure

Je ne demande à personne de se taire Rose. Je désapprouve également ce qui se passe en Chine, tout comme ce qui se passe dans nos pays.
Juste si on pouvait se passer des généralités puantes sur l'Asie ça serait bien, c'est tout. 
Et c'est ce qu'on lit souvent ici et que je trouve profondément fatiguant.

----------


## armandine

Ben oui, cela serait drôlement bien si les autres pays boycottaient le foie gras, les cuisses de grenouilles, les chapons, et tout le reste des horreurs de la France. Mais ils ne le font pas. Au contraire :: 
Mais, pour moi, perso, manger du chien et en plus les maintenir dans des conditions terribles et les tuer de façon horrible, cela ne passe pas du tout, mais pas du tout. Mais il y a aussi la Suisse qui mange du chien. ::  . Donc, c'est vrai que le seul poid que je vois, c'est le boycott, parce qu'il y a l'argument du fric.

Mais c'est vrai que de quelques cotes que tu te tournes, tu te retrouves toujours face aux saloperies que font les humains aux animaux.
En France, un moment, il y avait le problème que des restos chinois faisaient des petits plats avec des chats, le tout mélangé à de la bonne sauce.

----------


## Rose78

> Juste si on pouvait se passer des généralités puantes sur l'Asie ça serait bien, c'est tout. 
> .



Alors là, je suis bien d'accord avec toi ! Il n'y a pas sur cette terre un peuple supérieur à un autre apte à donner des leçons de morales.

----------


## Rose78

> En France, un moment, il y avait le problème que des restos chinois faisaient des petits plats avec des chats, le tout mélangé à de la bonne sauce.


Oui, et tous les jours, dans les grands restaurants mais pas que, des Homards, des crevettes, des langoustines, des crabes etc.. sont jetées VIVANTES dans l'eau bouillante !
Et s'il n'y avait que ça ! 
C'est culturel chez nous et ça ne choque pas grand monde !

Ca aussi ça me rend dingue !!!

Pour moi, il faut dénoncer toute forme de maltraitance quelque soit le pays... et peut être qu'un jour, petit à petit, les choses bougeront (si on a pas détruit la planète avec nos conneries d'ici là !!! :: )

----------


## Saigure

En attendant en Chine, dans les villes, ben ceux qui veulent avoir des chiens (domestiques hein) doivent payer une taxe à l'état.
Du coup ils y réfléchissent à 2 fois. Et c'est cadré.
D'ailleurs ils ont de + en + de chiens domestiques là bas. En parlant avec des gens de là bas, ils disaient que les gens qui mangeaient des chiens c'était surtout les générations précédentes. Espérons le...

----------


## loulouk

> Mais, pour moi, perso, manger du chien et en plus les maintenir dans des conditions terribles et les tuer de façon horrible, cela ne passe


et les élevages d'animaux à viande en France , et leurs conditions dabattages ?
tu crois vraiment qu'ils sont mieux lotis en France  qu'ailleurs ?

moi je ne crois pas .

----------


## armandine

Mais je ne cautionne pas cela du tout non plus. J'ai signe des petitions contre l'abattage halal par exemple (mais il n'y a pas que cela malheureusement) et j'ai signe dernierement une petition contre la maltraitance des vaches laitieres et franchement je pensais qu"elles etaient un peu epargnee. Mais non. Tout y passe. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des tas de saloperies en France et en Europe qu'il ne faut rien dire sur les saloperies des autres pays. On pourrait aussi parler des poissons rouges qui se trouvent vendus dans de minuscules sacs plastic dans les etales des marches chinois ou que l'on retrouvent en porte cle pour les touristes. Mais desolee moi les pays qui mangent du chien je ne peux pas les encaisser.

----------


## armandine

Je change un peu de pays, mais il y a la Fondation Brigitte Bardot qui se bat contre un immense trafic de chiens pour consommation de viande en Thaïlande et il y a un post ouvert à ce sujet. C'est juste INN :: ACCEPTABLE.

----------


## frimouse-speed

je suis contre toutes forme de violence envers un animal,d'ailleur je suis en train de devenir végétarienne,la plupart de mes animaux sont des sauvetages c'est pour cela qu'avec ma mère nous n'avons pas trop les moyens de faire des dons pour les associations donc je signe des pétitions et j'en parle le plus possible aux gens pour sensibiliser mes amis,j'ai aussi signaler au près d'une asso que des anes près de cher moi étais laissé a l'abandon avec des pieds longs,l'asso est en train de s'occuper de se probleme
pétition signé

----------


## luminette

Je viens de la visionner jusqu'au bout. C'est épouvantable. Et les chiens encore vivants, enfermés dans des cages et qui assistent à cette horrible boucherie, mon Dieu, quelle terreur ils doivent ressentir. Ils savent sans doute déjà que leur tour viendra : mourir assommé puis égorgé souvent sans être encore mort. 

Mais comment peut-on être un humain (blanc, noir, jaune peu importe) et faire ainsi souffrir un être vivant ? Cela me dépasse, me bouleverse et me met très très en colère contre le genre humain dont je fait pourtant partie...

----------


## loulouk

amen

----------


## chupachup

Faut pas regarder ça rend haineux et nous on sait, faut la montrer aux gens qui sont pas sensibilisés

----------


## E.A.L.A

Signé!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, je n'est pas regarder la vidéo, je le sais... Trop sensible sur ce point...

----------

